# Home made musli



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I have heard that is possible to make home made musli.

Do you have any recipes?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Yes! You can make this delicious (and nutritious) breakfast at home. The original, named Bircher Muesli after the Swiss Dr. Bircher who developed it, is different than what you buy in the box (packaged by the Swiss food company Familia.) I learned how to make muesli from the Swiss pastry chef I apprenticed under many years ago. 
Here is the basic formula:

Bircher Muesli

2 cups rolled oats (quick cooking organic is best, but Quaker Old Fashioned oats work just right too.)
2 cups milk (I use 1%, but any is fine)
2 1/2 cups peeled, coarsely grated apples
2 tablespoons plain yogurt
Stir all ingredients together; cover and refrigerate overnight. Enjoy the next morning. I like it cold, because the grated apples add a little crunch, but many also pop it in the microwave to heat it up a little. It's yummy either way.

There are thousands of ways to vary this recipe and build different flavor profiles. I often top mine with sliced strawberries and toasted, sliced almonds.
You may also want to stir in a little orange zest and freshly grated nutmeg.
Orange segments, halved grapes, fresh berries, sliced bananas, chopped walnuts, cinnamon, honey, maple syrup, vanilla, cottage cheese, creme fraiche, fruit preserves, Nutella, peanut butter are all good stir-ins or toppings.

This recipe was developed by Dr. Bircher, a Swiss surgeon, originally as the best type of food to serve people recovering from surgery or severe illness. Its easy digestability, balanced protiens, carbs with low glycemic index, high fiber and active cultures make it a perfect food--not to mention how delicious it is. Like I said, it's very different from the dry cereal sold in a box, but try this one, you'll find it superlative.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Is there a difference between granola and muesli?

*Almond Coconut Granola*

3 cups old-fashioned rolled oats
2/3 cup sliced almonds
1/2 cup unsweetened desiccated coconut
1/3 cup hulled green pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 stick (1/4 cup) unsalted butter
6 tablespoons honey
1 cup mixed dried fruits such as raisins, cherries, and apricots

Preheat oven to 325°F.

In a large bowl stir together oats, almonds, coconut, pumpkin or sunflower seeds, and salt. In a small saucepan melt butter with honey over low heat, stirring. Pour butter mixture over oat mixture and stir until combined well.

In a large jelly-roll pan spread granola evenly and bake in middle of oven, stirring halfway through baking, until golden brown, about 15 minutes. Cool granola in pan on a rack and stir in dried fruits. Granola may be kept in an airtight container at cool room temperature 2 weeks.

*Vanilla Granola*

4 cups old-fashioned oats
1 cup sliced almonds
1/2 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup honey
2 tablespoons sugar
4 teaspoons vanilla extract

Position rack in middle of oven and preheat to 300°F. Lightly spray large baking sheet with nonstick spray. Mix next 5 ingredients in large bowl. Combine oil, honey, and sugar in small saucepan; bring to simmer over medium heat. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla. Pour hot liquid over oat mixture; stir well. Using hands, toss mixture until thoroughly mixed.

Spread granola on prepared baking sheet. Bake until golden brown, stirring occasionally, about 30 minutes. Transfer sheet to rack; cool granola completely. (Can be made 2 weeks ahead. Store in airtight container at room temperature.)

* Oat & Nuts Granola*

3 cups old-fashioned oats
1 1/4 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
1/2 cup sliced almonds
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 cup dry nonfat milk powder
1/4 cup shelled unsalted sunflower seeds
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup honey
3/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon maple extract

Preheat oven to 300°F. Combine old-fashioned oats, flour, golden brown sugar, almonds, walnuts, milk powder, sunflower seeds and salt in 13x9x2-inch metal baking pan. Whisk vegetable oil, 1/2 cup water, honey, vanilla extract and maple extract in medium bowl to blend. Add to dry ingredients in pan and stir to coat well. Bake until granola is golden and crunchy, stirring frequently, about 45 minutes. Cool completely. (Granola can be prepared up to 2 weeks ahead. Store in airtight container at room temperature.)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Yes, granola is a baked grain an nut cereal. Muesli is rolled oats and fruit soaked in milk and yogurt in which the lactobaccilus culture pre-digests the grain.
In other words,
granola is granola
muesli is muesli

Different dishes altogether.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks a lot!! 

I thought it was spelled musli!

In Greece they sell dried one. It has oaks raisins, various kind of nuts, some corn flakes and some drained fruit!

A friend of mine has Isa's recipe 

I am having right now a large bowl of muesli!:lips: :lips:

_edited to add_

This dried muesli supposed to be soaked in milk. I soak it in coffee!! :lol:


----------

